
Taryn Simon and Aaron Swartz: Image Atlas - dzuc
http://imageatlas.org/
======
jnhasty
This project emerged out of Rhizome's Seven on Seven conference, which Aaron
took part in last year.

<http://rhizome.org/sevenonseven/>

He was paired up with artist Taryn Simon. It was an elegant project in that it
demonstrated how something as fundamental to web interaction as "searching" is
actually bound and determined by many cultural and political forces.

You can watch the full presentation here. Very worthwhile.

<http://vimeo.com/40651117>

Also: <http://tarynsimon.com/>

------
gojomo
Seems like if it was working, it's stopped... perhaps a quota for scraping
Google Image results has been hit?

(Any Googler with the sway to temporarily waive any such limit for this site?)

------
dzuc
Probably has run up against API limits?

------
appleflaxen
How does this work? Any search term I use returns no images.

